# Insurance



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Who do you guys use for insurance?

Looks like i'm gona have to do a fair bit of phoning around to get an idea of the average quote thanks to no insurance company doing online quotes for Skylines


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

have you checked the insurance section??? lots of companies there... ( I use A-Plan  )


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Try www.elephant.co.uk


----------



## Rich H (Apr 22, 2003)

Try Tesco, they should give you on on-line quote with 5% off as well when buying on-line.

Rich H


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

*D'oh!*



> Try Tesco, they should give you on on-line quote with 5% off as well when buying on-line


Unless you drive a R32 GTS-t


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks guys, and sorry for posting an obvious question (didnt even check if there was an insurance section  )


----------



## mabedfo (Aug 1, 2003)

www.1stquote.co.uk 

These guys do online quoting with an immediate answer and they seem to be fairly competitive also.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*re insurance*

after a lot of phoning around best quote came from osbourne 
& sons. think its through norwich union...


----------

